# homemade cell-tech....



## b_reed23 (Nov 11, 2007)

thoughts, ideas, opinions???



Make Your Own MuscleTech Cell Tech and EAS Phosphagen Creatine


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 11, 2007)

Yep sounds fine.

Get powdered Gatorade.  Creatine, and some R-ALA.  Bam set.


----------



## Perk1975 (Nov 11, 2007)

Very interesting, sounds too good to be true.  Why wouldn't everyone do this?


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 11, 2007)

Not a bad Idea at all.
Egoatthe door once gave me a tip on this.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 11, 2007)

Perk1975 said:


> Very interesting, sounds too good to be true.  Why wouldn't everyone do this?



Alot of people online do.

It is just the idiots who fall for overhyped magazine ads that fall for the bullshit advertising.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 11, 2007)

I wouldnt disgrace the name of my homemade product with " celltech"


Call it anything, but that.


----------



## kidbodybilder (Nov 11, 2007)

im gona have to try that


----------



## PreMier (Nov 11, 2007)

Perk1975 said:


> Very interesting, sounds too good to be true.  Why wouldn't everyone do this?



i've done it for years.. cee, tang, r-ala


----------



## b_reed23 (Nov 11, 2007)

MMMmmmm Tang!! I haven't had that since I was a kid!


----------



## NordicNacho (Nov 12, 2007)

Ronnie got big on cell-tech you can too


----------



## Arnold (Nov 12, 2007)

Perk1975 said:


> Very interesting, sounds too good to be true.  Why wouldn't everyone do this?



1. they don' realize they can.

2. they fall into the marketing hype.

3. more convenient to buy it pre-mixed.


----------



## Lukas1878 (Nov 12, 2007)

Yes mate,my words


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 12, 2007)

Lukas1878 said:


> Yes mate,my words


What were your words?


----------



## musclehead24 (Nov 14, 2007)

Just wondering, does BSN Cell Mass have the same ingredients as Cell Tech? Not that it really matters, but would this mixture be a good replacement for Cell Mass as well?


----------



## vortrit (Nov 14, 2007)

I make my own cell tech all the time. I just mix up dextrose, creatine mono, and kool-aid flavoring.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 14, 2007)

musclehead24 said:


> Just wondering, does BSN Cell Mass have the same ingredients as Cell Tech? Not that it really matters, but would this mixture be a good replacement for Cell Mass as well?



I don't see why not. Same concept.


----------



## Perk1975 (Nov 14, 2007)

I'm all over it! I've been taking Creatine Mono for about 3 weeks now.  5 grams postwo w/water.

I eat a rice cake w/honey for the insulin spike

Are you guys taking this home-made brew pre post wo or both?

Votrit - you dont add r-ala to yours?

Thanks in advance for input


----------



## vortrit (Nov 14, 2007)

Perk1975 said:


> Votrit - you dont add r-ala to yours?
> 
> Sorry. Yes, I do. I usually just take mine preworkout because I have a post workout shake.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Nov 14, 2007)

Back in the day we just put a spoonful of creatine in our mouth and washed it down with juice...or mixed it in a glass with juice...almost always grape juice.


----------

